# HELP - labour stopped and waters have broken :( UPDATED POST 19 - She is here :)



## Mummy Vikki

Hi Ladies,

Im really stressing out right now and cant find the answers I need so thought I would ask you all and see if you can help. This is my second baby and I had a text book pregnancy and birth with my first so dont know what has happened this time around:cry:

I am not officially due until 17th of september but on wednesday morning I had mild contractions which after spending a few hours at the birth centre turned out to be a false labour:blush:

On Thursday night I began having contractions which got to about 5 minutes apart so I headed to the brith centre again. I was there around 30 minutes when my waters broke on there own and I began trickling. About 1 hour after the waters went my contractions just stopped:cry: I tried to get them going again by walking around, nipple stimulation as well as eating and drinking regularly. My waters broke at 6.15am and at 7pm the midwife suggested that I go home and see if things start again on there own - if nothing has happened by 8am I must go to the hospital to be induced as there s a risk of infection after 24 hours.

I am now sitting at home still trying to get things going and its jsut not happening:cry: When they told me I may have to be induced I just broke down and sobbed like a schoolgirl - I am devastated as I was so hopeing for a similar natural, relaxing birth like I had with DD:cry:

What I cant understand is why my labour would stop like it has??? What would cause this to happen??? Did I do anything wrong that could have made this happen??? :cry::cry:

Any advice or personal experiences would be greatly appreciated:flower:

Thanks for reading and thank you in advance:hugs::hugs:

x x x x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hi hun, sorry to hear things aren't going to plan and that you're anxious :hugs:

Unfortunately it is just a case of these things happen - I know that's probably not the best advice, but it's true. No two pregnancies and labours are ever the same, so it's probably making you feel even more down by comparing this time to your DD's, which as you say, was textbook perfect.

Just keep on doing as you are, although I am a firm believer that the baby will come in it's own time, no matter what you do. Being induced isn't the end of the world, its going to get your baby here to you quickly & safely rather than waiting for any of the downsides i.e. infection, etc.

Good luck for when the labour happens! x


----------



## Blondie_xx

Hi my waters broke on a Wednesday night with slight pains before that. Got sent home from hospital and booked in to be induced on the Friday morning (over 24 hours) i thought it was ok for 48 hours before the risk of infection?
Anyway nothing was happening wasn't getting no pains and was dreading being induced!
My contractions started about 2 hours before I was due to go in luckily. 
Dont lose hope cuz mine came on suddenly n then it all happened very quickly!
Try n stay active I was told so I was carrying on normally at home hoovering etc. 
Hope it all works out for you and even if you do have to be induced just think your gonna have your beautiful baby at the end of it :)
Sorry I don't have much advice x


----------



## Natty_babez

First of hun don't worry and stop panicing I know its easier said than done but try for you and your babies sake  xxx 

My waters broke randomly on there own and then nothing happened the same that's happening to you now. I unfortunatly had to be induced the day after as my contractions still hadn't started. At first I was upset and cried but then in the end I just wanted my daughter out safely. After I had her I asked the same questions what had I done wrong and why had this happened. I spoke to my midwife and she told me I had done nothing wrong and that these things do just happen 

I know I've not been much help hun but I couldn't just read and run. Whatever happens just think you will get to meet your baby soon and in the mean time try sitting on a birthing ball, star jumps ( I know very random but has worked for a few ppl I know) and most of all try to relax n get some rest. 

Good luck hun 

Xxxxx


----------



## tommyg

Why not see if you can get somebody to give you a back massage. I was shit scared of the mere thought of an induction not helped by people saying - at least it will be all over and we'll get to meet new baby - I was walking past a beauty parlour and stopped to ask them if nothing else I needed to chill out. She looked at me oddly and said "are you pregnant, are you able to lie on your front" Yes I was 5 days over due and probably not but I lay on my side and she chilled me out. I started contractions within about an hour of leaving there.


----------



## Mummy Vikki

Thank you ladies, your kind words and encouragement is greatly appreciated and have made me feel a bit better.

I have just had a bath and will try and get some sleep and hope that I am woken by strong fast contactions and I will get the birth I would love for DD2 - If not, as you all say as long as the baby is ok that is all that matters:thumbup: I have just over 7 hours before the induction so keep your fingers crossed for me please:hugs: 



Blondie_xx said:


> Hi my waters broke on a Wednesday night with slight pains before that. Got sent home from hospital and booked in to be induced on the Friday morning (over 24 hours) *i thought it was ok for 48 hours before the risk of infection?*Anyway nothing was happening wasn't getting no pains and was dreading being induced!
> My contractions started about 2 hours before I was due to go in luckily.
> Dont lose hope cuz mine came on suddenly n then it all happened very quickly!

Blondie-xx - The leaflet they gave me at the birth centre says 24-36 hours after your waters break unless something happens during that time and they have to intervene before or your labour starts naturally - I would love for labour to start as yours did - a couple of hours before being induced so here is hopeing:thumbup:

I think I am stressing out more about the induction just because it means I will have to leave my DD1 for a long time and possibly overnight which I have not done before - My Mum said she thinks I am worrying about DD1 and that is preventing my body from doing what it should be doing - maybe she is right:shrug: - maybe on a sunconcious level I am worrying although I know she is fine with her nanny and grandad and they love having her:wacko:

x x x x


----------



## feedindy

My water broke and I wasn't contracting. I called the doctor and she said to go to the hospital to get things started, but like you I wanted my body to do things naturally. I was so upset I procrastinated going to the hospital for about 10 hours after my water broke. When I got there, they induced me and it was still 12 hours later that she was born. But by then end I was so exhausted I could barely push. I ended up wishing I went in right away so I had the strength to do more pushing by getting induced right away. I felt like I wasted 10 hours at home when I could have had her in my arms by then and not have been so utterly exhausted I passed out for her first 6 hours of life.

I just wanted to say don't feel bad about it. It will all work out in the end.


----------



## Emmy1987

My water broke too and I had no contractions. I had to have the gel put in there and honestly it wasn't that bad! 

Good luck xx


----------



## Moomette

My waters broke and got told to go back if nothing happened in 24h too. However, when I went back I was given another 24h as I explained I was really hoping for a natural birth and apparently the risk of infection is still very small upto 48h. I also got recommended an acupuncturist, whom I got an appointment to see that afternoon, and my contractions started about an hour after the acupuncture. Whether that was coincidence or not I'll never know, but in my case the lack of contractions might have also been partly because she turned out to be an undiagnosed breech.

Hope it all goes well for you, and even if you did need the induction, it might be fairly relaxed and natural. SIL had the gel with her DD2 after her waters broke, and that did the job and she gave birth a couple of hours later with no pain relief necessary, so inductions aren't all long drawn-out and difficult either. Best of luck :hugs: and let us know how you get on.


----------



## pachamama

Hiya,

Sorry to hear you're going through this.

My waters broke at 34 weeks... and I didn't go into labour straight away. The consultant at the hospital told me there wasn't loads of evidence to advise whether being induced or waiting for spontaneous labour was the best form of management. In the end I decided to wait. I took antibiotics, monitored my temperature, baby movements and the colour of the fluid - regularly and waited. For me, I had to wait 13 days for him to come. He came spontaenously though in a very quick labour. No problems. 

Had things changed e.g. raised temp or others signs of infection, I would have been induced.

Just thought you should know that they can only advise induction and it doesn't have to be the only way.

I don't regret my decision at all. 

Good luck to you in whatever you decide.

x

ETA - The reason my waters broke early seemed to be two hands up by his head and a posterior presentation which put uneven pressure on the cervix and helped to burst the bag of waters. That was the midwife's theory anyway!


----------



## CeriB

I was in the same position when Erin was born. My waters went on the sunday night and I was sent in to be induced tuesday morning. I had the gel at 5pm, contractions started at 9pm, was in established labour by 2am and Erin was born at 7.17am. I did it all on G&A. Being induced is not a bad thing and a 'dry labour' (what they refer to it as when your water break early) is a lot quicker.

Honestly, there is nothing to worry about - your in the best place, they know what they are doing and just because yu have to be induced does not mean you can't have a natural labour. Sometimes these things just happen!!

Good luck huni:flow:


----------



## Ilikecake

Big hugs hun :hug: I don't have much advice to offer, I was in the same position, my waters broke before anything but before I went into labour I ended up having an emergency section.
Try to keep calm and stop worrying, keep focusing on that gorgeous little baby you're going to be holding soon.


----------



## an123

i really feel for you, the same thing happened to me. i was due on 5th june and saw my consultant on 7th who booked me in to be induced on 9th as i had gestational diabetes and they didnt want to leave me too long past my due date. anyway i went home and early hours of the 8th june my waters began trickling and i was having contractions every 4mins, when i got checked over i was only half a cm dilated so got sent home at 6am, by 12 noon everything had stopped. i tried everything to get it going again but nothing worked. on the 9th the hospital was fully booked so tried to postpone my induction until i mentioned i had lack of movement from baby, i got induced at 10:30am and by 11am the contractions were back with vengance although i still didnt give birth until the following morning at 6:17am. :-( 

i really hope things begin again for u so u dont need to be induced, fingers crossed x


----------



## KittyVentura

My waters broke without me going into labour. I dunno what caused it to happen that way but I was then induced because of the infection risk and all was fine. Good luck for today xx


----------



## bathbabe

You can refuse induction. 
I was reading all about it the other day, there is no true evidence that there is a greater risk of infection as long as you avoid having internals, sex etc (basically dont put anything up there!) As you naturally clean yourself out downwards so anything that could cause infection is drawn out.
Your waters also replenish itself so you wont 'dry up'

My waters broke at 34.3weeks exactly, H was born at 36.3weeks no intervention at all. But that was down to a stupid midwife who refused to believe my waters had gone. :dohh:


----------



## kanga

hi hun, my waters broke at 36 weeks and I didnt go into labour at all, nada. I was induced with the drip and it was horrendous (sorry). I would do the same again and wouldn't refuse an induction.

If i had my time again, i would insist on antibiotics after 24 hours post SROM. I wasnt induced until almost 48 hours. The day after I gave birth there was a story in the paper about a baby who contracted an infection (mother's waters broke and she was induced 50 hours later) and died a few weeks after being born. Antibiotics would have prevented the death.

My hospitals guidelines are to induce within 24 hours of SROM. NICE guidelines allow you to go 72 hours but this is being questioned now as being too long.


----------



## kanga

Just read through a few of the replies. Its interesting that some people were given the gel to start the induction post SROM. I was told i would have to go straight into the drip as inserting the gel would increase infection risk and it can only be given to ladies being induced who have their waters in tact.


----------



## new_mummy

--


----------



## Mummy Vikki

Hi Ladies,

Apologies for my delay in reposting a response:hugs: I just wanted to say a huge thank you to you all for your kind words, encouragement and experiences - it did help to relieve the stress I was putting myself thru:hugs:

Well I went to hospital at 8am on saturday 3rd and was induced at 10.20am:cry:

The labour pains kicked in really fast and after 2 hours and 12 mins of intense pain our baby girl was born healthy and well at 12.32pm weighing in at 6lb 6oz:thumbup: I would say it was possibly one of the most unpleasant experiences of my life but only because it was a completely different experience to the birth of DD1 and very rushed in comparison IYKWIM:nope: I also had gas and air to help with the pain and it made me violently sick and i HATE being sick:cry: but saying that it was also a great experience because I have a beautiful healthy baby girl at the end of it who I adore:cloud9::cloud9:

We ended up having to stay in the hospital for 36hours for them to observe the baby because of the PROM (premature rupture of the membrane) which meant leaving DD1 over night for the first time in her life which was really hard:cry: and finally got home late sunday evening. 

We are both doing well, baby is BF'ing really well and has a huge set of lungs on her too. DD1 has really taken to her as well and gives her cuddles all the time - she even tried to give the baby her juice yesterday which I thought was really sweet:cloud9: so now we just have to get used to having 2 under 2 which due to the lack of sleep I have had for the past week is proving to be difficult but Im sure we will get there. Now we just have to decide and agree on a name for her - another thing proveing to be easier said than done - how can you name a baby that is the double to look at of DD1:shrug: but Im sure we will get there = thank goodness they give you up to 42 days to register her birth:haha:

Anyway, I just wanted to update and say thanks again - your all fantastic:hugs::hugs:

x x x x


----------



## 5-a-side

Congratulations on the birth of your new baby girl. 
Sorry your birth wasnt what you wanted but as you say she is here safe and sound :flower:


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations xx


----------



## Sam182

Congratulations x


----------

